# Turnips at 600 NO entry fee (closed for now)



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

have turnip prices at 600. Here's my Turnip exchange link, allowing 2 at a time to avoid constant interruption from people flying in.
Will leave my island open until 2am PST, no tip necessary.

*Please leave through the airport to allow for proper saving 




*


----------



## Chrissvc15 (May 13, 2020)

HI CAN I VISIT?


----------



## leggomyeggodiego (May 13, 2020)

Can I come by?


----------



## Lattecakes (May 13, 2020)

Hi, I would love to come!


----------



## Lars (May 13, 2020)

can i come too ?
( by the way, i will need several trips )


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Several trips are ok, anyone is welcome. just be mindful of others 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Looks like someone disconnected, New DODO code is up


----------



## leggomyeggodiego (May 13, 2020)

What time is it closing at? Nvmd It says 2 lol


----------



## Zerous (May 13, 2020)

Hi! This is so generous, would I be able to come?


----------



## Chrissvc15 (May 13, 2020)

I’ve been stuck on the same number for 20 min I think it bugged out


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Closing my gates


----------



## Guzzy (May 13, 2020)

Am I still able to join? This is such a generous offer!


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Guzzy said:


> Am I still able to join? This is such a generous offer!


I'll re-open tomorrow! It's getting kind of late and my switch is really hot


----------



## Guzzy (May 13, 2020)

Ah ok no problem. Have a great day!


----------



## Lattecakes (May 13, 2020)

Wolfy said:


> I'll re-open tomorrow! It's getting kind of late and my switch is really hot


Just wanted to say thank you for letting us in. I was the weird girl asking you questions while you were half afk XD lolol


----------



## Wolfy (May 13, 2020)

Lattecakes said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for letting us in. I was the weird girl asking you questions while you were half afk XD lolol


You're welcome, thank you for the tip!


----------

